# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Selling gold question

## Rageweawer

Im sorry if I picked up wrong thread but couldnt find ?Questions?

I wanna know a thing I was banned by karma weapon exploit so it looks like Anet is taking their game really seriously.

My main priority in GW2 was selling gold, do you guys getting banned for selling gold already or they dont mind? If I get new account or get that perma-banned back should I sell gold or they insta ban me again?

Thanks and again Im sorry for not choosing right thread.

----------


## zelghadis

Suspensions for Offensive Names and Inappropriate Behavior : Guildwars2 -> Quite a few people got answer that they got banned for selling gold, so I guess they mind. That's if they catch you.
And about Karma exploit - Karma Weapons Exploit : Guildwars2



> Today we banned a number of players for exploiting Guild Wars 2. We take our community and the integrity of the game very seriously, and want to be clear that intentionally exploiting the game is unacceptable. The players we banned were certainly intentionally and repeatedly exploiting a bug in the game. We intended to send a very clear message that exploiting the game in this way will not be tolerated, and we believe this message now has been well understood.
> 
> We also believe and respect that people make mistakes. This is in fact the first example of a widespread exploit in the game. With this in mind, we are offering the members of our community who exploited the game a second chance to repair the damage that has been done.
> 
> Thus, just this once, we will offer to convert permanent bans to 72-hour suspensions. Should those involved want to accept this offer of reinstatement, contact us on our support website--support.guildwars2.com—and submit a ticket through the "Ask a Question" tab. Please use the subject heading of "Karma Weapons Exploit Appeal", then confirm in the body of your ticket that you will delete any items/currency that you gained from the exploit. You should submit only one ticket. Once you have done so, we will lower your ban to 72 hours, and following your re-activation we will check your account to make sure that you have honored your commitment. If that commitment is not honored, we will re-terminate the account.
> 
> This is a first and final warning. Moving forward, please make sure you that when you see an exploitable part of the game, you report it and do not attempt to benefit from it.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you in game,
> ...


You can still get this account back  :Wink:  wouldn't risk selling gold from it thouigh - they are sure to check it later, as you are required to delete items yourself and they will check if you did so.  :Wink:

----------


## pewpewxx

> Im sorry if I picked up wrong thread but couldnt find ?Questions?
> 
> I wanna know a thing I was banned by karma weapon exploit so it looks like Anet is taking their game really seriously.
> 
> My main priority in GW2 was selling gold, do you guys getting banned for selling gold already or they dont mind? If I get new account or get that perma-banned back should I sell gold or they insta ban me again?
> 
> Thanks and again Im sorry for not choosing right thread.


Arenanet doesn't want to lose authority as well as profit. They do not profit from goldsellers since they do not buy diamonds and then make it to gold instead they farm gold and sell it cheaper than Anet. So forget about it. Just try to find wealthy friends ingame and sell them your gold private. 
In these cases you can say, he's a friend of yours and you lost a bet.

----------


## zycamzip

The problems with selling gold, is the same in all games, logs. AN has proven they have really good logs. So what normally happens in most games, is when they catch a gold farmer, they go through the logs and find out who sold what to whom, and ban anyone who dealt with them in a suspicious way. Sometimes, they check IPs, and ban across the IP, all accounts which used it. 

There are safe ways to sell gold, don't get me wrong. But each new game, is an experimentation to see which ways will work, and which don't. We don't yet know the way to keep these safe, as it's a learning experience for all gold sellers.

One thing to keep in mind, is that selling to individuals is safer for the account, but riskier on keeping the money. Companies are riskier for the account, but safer on keeping the money.

----------


## Thunderballs

> The problems with selling gold, is the same in all games, logs. AN has proven they have really good logs. So what normally happens in most games, is when they catch a gold farmer, they go through the logs and find out who sold what to whom, and ban anyone who dealt with them in a suspicious way. Sometimes, they check IPs, and ban across the IP, all accounts which used it. 
> 
> There are safe ways to sell gold, don't get me wrong. But each new game, is an experimentation to see which ways will work, and which don't. We don't yet know the way to keep these safe, as it's a learning experience for all gold sellers.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, is that selling to individuals is safer for the account, but riskier on keeping the money. Companies are riskier for the account, but safer on keeping the money.


There are also these mailing gold limits which I am not sure how you get around (guild bank withdrawls maybe ?)

----------


## Dartexx

sold about 100g so far maybe, still fine. not botting though

----------

